# '36 Cycleplane



## Clement Gladiator (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm relatively new to the world of vintage bikes and this is my very first one.  Please excuse the rubbish pics.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 3, 2014)

*Incredible!!!*

For being new to the world of old bicycles, you sure knocked that one out of the park. Beautiful bike.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 3, 2014)

Lucky guy!!! For a first bike you did exceptionally well!
I'll bet it's a smooth rider. Please post some pics of this classic in the light of day.

Congrats!


----------



## mruiz (Jul 3, 2014)

That is a very nice find or bought. I got find one some day over the rainbow.


----------



## stoney (Jul 3, 2014)

FIRST BIKE, I wish I was that lucky. Back in 1986 when I got into the bike hobby it took me about 30 bikes to find one like that. Excellent job, good eye.


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice patina!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice bike! There sure are a lot of Motorbikes showing up lately. Wonder when its my turn to trip over something like this? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 3, 2014)

An amazing find...run out and buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Clement Gladiator (Jul 3, 2014)

Here it is in daylight:


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 3, 2014)

*: '36 Cycleplane Your Message*

NICE BIKE! GREAT FIND!
IF YOU WANT A KEY FOR THE LOCKING FORK
OR NEED IT REPAIRED, I CAN HELP!
WES
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 3, 2014)

*: '36 Cycleplane Your Message*

GREAT FIND! NICE BIKE!
IF YOU WANT A KEY FOR THE LOCKING FORK
OR NEED IT REPAIRED, I CAN HELP!
WES
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------

